# Dealing with an ex-wife



## Susan Brown (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been married to my husband for 4 years. He has a crazy ex-wife. I just found out that two years ago his ex-wife told my husband that she saw me cheating on him @ college two years ago. Truth is she saw me at school hug a male friend of mine. This woman has been nothing but a trouble maker her whole life. She always tries to start trouble with people she thinks is "against her." Needless to say, my husband did not believe her lies but he did not tell me she had said this things about me. So for two years I was in the dark. I even tried to be a friend to her, not knowing anything had been said. So about 5 months ago I find out from a friend that the ex-wife had told her the same thing(that she had seen me cheating on my husband). 
I felt betrayed by my husband. Here I thought we had an open relationship but I was wrong. This betrayal has brought on a bunch of problems. We have been on the verge of separating two different times. We love each other very much and I still want to be with him but tired of the fighting and back and forth.I have suggested counseling and he has reluctantly agreed to go.It is our last hope. I do not feel betrayed anymore but all these other feelings of not feeling like a part of his life has.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds like he may of not told you for a few reasons, 1 there ex's for a reason and he choose not to justify her and let it go in one ear and out the other (guys don't see the importance of information at times), 2 if there are kids he may of wanted or tried to keep you two on speaking level and thought this would hurt that (again men), 3 he wanted to watch and see if you seemed to be cheating his time to affirm it as true or a lie (2 years a bit long)

look at why he did not tell you and go from there, just remember if is ex still likes him she is going for the seperation and getting her way if ex hates him well this rife she caused would still make her smile.


----------

